# Psalm 23-from the Sweet Psalmist of Israel-



## jw (Sep 26, 2005)

Psalm 23 
A Psalm of David. 
Here is the children's psalm, and which is, in very deed, a noted song of all the children of God. Behold, (1.) New-covenant relation to God, as a full and everlasting security against hurtful wants, ver. 1. (2.) Pleasant experience of God's acting up to his new-covenant character, in disposing of, directing, assisting, feasting and comforting his people, ver. 2-3, 5. (3.) Well-grounded hopes of God's careful and seasonable supplies; of his comfortable presence and help amidst distress and death; of the perpetual and everlasting manifestation of his mercy and grace to us-ward; and of our endless nearness to, and immediate enjoyment of him, ver. 1, 4, 5-6. 

While I sing, let me think, as before God, whether I have the experimental knowledge of all these things. Let my soul be as a daughter of the horse-leech, crying mightily, Give, give what is good. And let me, in all these forms, taste and see that God is good. 

1 The Lord's my shepherd, I'll not want.
2 He makes me down to lie
In pastures green: he leadeth me
the quiet waters by.

3 My soul he doth restore again;
and me to walk doth make
Within the paths of righteousness,
ev'n for his own name's sake.

4 Yea, though I walk in death's dark vale,
yet will I fear none ill:
For thou art with me; and thy rod
and staff me comfort still.

5 My table thou hast furnished
in presence of my foes;
My head thou dost with oil anoint,
and my cup overflows.

6 Goodness and mercy all my life
shall surely follow me:
And in God's house for evermore
my dwelling-place shall be.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2005)

A most precious psalm whether one is walking through the valley of death or lying beside green pastures and still waters. Praise be to God, even to Him who is our good (John 10.11) and chief Shepherd (1 Pet. 5.4) for all of his tender mercies to his flock!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

*Matthew Henry's Concise Commentary on Psalm 23*

_Confidence in God's grace and care._

"The Lord is my shepherd." In these words, the believer is taught to express his satisfaction in the care of the great Pastor of the universe, the Redeemer and Preserver of men. With joy he reflects that he has a shepherd, and that shepherd is Jehovah. A flock of sheep, gentle and harmless, feeding in verdant pastures, under the care of a skilful, watchful, and tender shepherd, forms an emblem of believers brought back to the Shepherd of their souls. The greatest abundance is but a dry pasture to a wicked man, who relishes in it only what pleases the senses; but to a godly man, who by faith tastes the goodness of God in all his enjoyments, though he has but little of the world, it is a green pasture. The Lord gives quiet and contentment in the mind, whatever the lot is. Are we blessed with the green pastures of the ordinances, let us not think it enough to pass through them, but let us abide in them. The consolations of the Holy Spirit are the still waters by which the saints are led; the streams which flow from the Fountain of living waters. Those only are led by the still waters of comfort, who walk in the paths of righteousness. The way of duty is the truly pleasant way. The work of righteousness in peace. In these paths we cannot walk, unless. God lead us into them, and lead us on in them. Discontent and distrust proceed from unbelief; an unsteady walk is the consequence: let us then simply trust our Shepherd's care, and hearken to his voice. The valley of the shadow of death may denote the most severe and terrible affliction, or dark dispensation of providence, that the psalmist ever could come under. Between the part of the flock on earth and that which is gone to heaven, death lies like a dark valley that must be passed in going from one to the other. But even in this there are words which lessen the terror. It is but the shadow of death: the shadow of a serpent will not sting, nor the shadow of a sword kill. It is a valley, deep indeed, and dark, and miry; but valleys are often fruitful, and so is death itself fruitful of comforts to God's people. It is a walk through it: they shall not be lost in this valley, but get safe to the mountain on the other side. Death is a king of terrors, but not to the sheep of Christ. When they come to die, God will rebuke the enemy; he will guide them with his rod, and sustain them with his staff. There is enough in the gospel to comfort the saints when dying, and underneath them are the everlasting arms. The Lord's people feast at his table, upon the provisions of his love. Satan and wicked men are not able to destroy their comforts, while they are anointed with the Holy Spirit, and drink of the cup of salvation which is ever full. Past experience teaches believers to trust that the goodness and mercy of God will follow them all the days of their lives, and it is their desire and determination, to seek their happiness in the service of God here, and they hope to enjoy his love for ever in heaven. While here, the Lord can make any situation pleasant, by the anointing of his Spirit and the joys of his salvation. But those that would be satisfied with the blessings of his house, must keep close to the duties of it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

"The work of righteousness in peace. In these paths we cannot walk, unless God lead us into them, and lead us on in them. Discontent and distrust proceed from unbelief; an unsteady walk is the consequence: let us then simply trust our Shepherd's care, and hearken to his voice. The valley of the shadow of death may denote the most severe and terrible affliction, or dark dispensation of providence, that the psalmist ever could come under." 
--Mathew Henry


May God lift us all up in paths of righteousness for his name sake. Apart from Him we can do no good works. Maybe he shepherd the weak and weary in the midst of their dark dispensation of providence.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 27, 2005)

*A Psalm of David.* (New King James Version, _my favorite_) 

1 The LORD is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 He makes me to lie down in green pastures; He leads me beside the still waters.
3 He restores my soul; He leads me in the paths of righteousness. For His name´s sake. 
4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil; For You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. 
5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies; You anoint my head with oil; My cup runs over.
6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me All the days of my life; And I will dwell in the house of the LORD Forever.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2005)

Psalm 23 Compared


----------

